

Is Onlive pirating Windows, and what will it cost them? - 11031a
http://www.extremetech.com/gaming/121769-is-onlive-pirating-windows-and-what-will-it-cost-them

======
pagekalisedown
<http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Betteridge%27s_Law_of_Headlines>

------
ppog
By contrast, the Register is reporting Microsoft is talking to OnLive and is
'striking a conciliatory note.'
[http://www.theregister.co.uk/2012/03/08/microsoft_office_ipa...](http://www.theregister.co.uk/2012/03/08/microsoft_office_ipad_port/)

------
Lewisham
This article is truly speculative linkbait nonsense.

It's better titled: "Do you think a reputable company like OnLive is dumb
enough to expose itself to a huge lawsuit?"

Ridiculous.

